# Crazy thumb-pick technique



## distressed_romeo (Sep 30, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=B1otkIJAiOc


----------



## stubhead (Oct 1, 2008)

It's relatively easy to modify a thumbpick for upstrokes. I prefer the wider, stronger ones, like this:
http://elderly.com/accessories/items/PKH-IVROID-LG.htm

You sand about a 45 degree angle back to front (for the upstrokes), and about a 15 -20 degree angle on the front edge (for the downstrokes). The whole thing ends up with a blade about half as far extended as the stock one. There are times when I play steel guitar with a six-string strapped on, and this is really useful. You can grab on and rip some upstrokes. I still mostly use a flatpick, because you can't get the fine tone differences from changing the angle on the thumbpick. PM me if you want me to get some pictures up... you're not in the U.S., right?

Ohhh... Godzirra! 
http://elderly.com/accessories/items/PK21-LXH.htm


----------



## qrst178 (Feb 21, 2009)

MOD EDIT: FUCK YOU & YOUR SPAM.


----------

